
Spinlaunch: Who Needs Rockets When You Can Use Space Catapults? - cesis
https://interestingengineering.com/spinlaunch-who-needs-rockets-when-you-can-use-space-catapults
======
Piskvorrr
Anyone with cargo that cannot withstand prolonged 10+ g at launch? Previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16439835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16439835)

